# RST Deuce Air 100mm



## Scorpio2410 (18. November 2009)

Hallo liebes RST-Team,da ich mich schon seit geraumer Zeit und nach längerer Pause mit der Anschaffung eines MTB Hardtails auseinandersetze und bei den ins Auge gefassten Favoriten auf das Cannondale Trail SL 2 gestoßen bin, drängen sich mir ein paar Fragen zu der verbauten Gabel auf.

1) Wird die RST Deuce Air 100mm exklusive für Cannondale angeboten?

2) Könnt Ihr kurz etwas zu den Vorzügen/Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (Nachteile gibt's ja wohl nicht ;-D ) sagen? 

3) Ist ggf. ein Nachrüsten auf Remote-Lockout möglich?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
Peter


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (20. November 2009)

Hallo Peter,

als Gabel ist im Cannondale Trail SL 2 die "Cannondale  		RST Deuce Air 100mm w/ 1.5" alloy steerer" spezifiziert.
Die exklusiv für Cannondale angebotene Gabel ist wie der Name schon sagt eine Luftgabel (mit 100mm FW), die Abstimmung auf das Fahrergewicht per Gabelpumpe also sehr schnell durchführbar.
Die Besonderheit liegt im 1,5" Gabelschaft, ansonsten ist bewährte Technik wie ein offenes Ölbad mit einstellbarer Zugstufe (an der Gabelunterseite, wekzeuglos) sowie Druckstufe bis zum Lockout auf der Gabeloberseite (per Drehhebel) im Einsatz.
Eine Lenkerfernbedienung ist jederzeit ohne großen Aufwand nachrüstbar 
Einen Nachteil habe ich doch - durch das sehr niedrige Gewicht der Gabel wird das Fahrrad eventuell in Extremsituationen zum Aufbäumen neigen  

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scorpio2410 (1. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die schnelle und umfassende Antwort!


----------



## mucho (9. Dezember 2009)

was wiegt die gabel?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Mucho,

danke für das Interesse an der Cannondale Deuce. 
Das Gewicht der Gabel wird sich um 1800 Gramm bewegen.

Gruß vom RST Europe Team.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Dezember 2009)

Extrem leicht für 100mm


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Lord Shadow,

da gibt es aber zu beachten dass diese Gabel eine 1,5" Gablschaft mit sich rumschleppt und die üblichen Gabeln in dem Preissegment ca. 2,5kg mit 1 1/8" Schaft in die Waagschale werfen.

Also würde ich sagen, dass wir da im Vergleich recht gut da stehen, gelle? 

Viel Spaß auf den winterlichen Trails wünscht 

das RST_Euroep_Team.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Dezember 2009)

Dass Gebln mit 1.5 normalerweise leichter sind, als die gleichen Modelle mit 11/8 verschweigen wir mal lieber
Den Preis würde ich als Argument mal gelten lassen, aber auch nur knapp, da die Konkurrenzprodukte nur unwesentlich teurer sind.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Lord Shadow,

was die Gabelgewichte angeht würde ich nicht immer auf die Prospektangaben setzen... Laut einer Messung in der Bike Zeitschrift (Achssystemvergleich bezüglich der Steifigkeit) ist die 1,5" Variante der Fox 36 geringfügig schwerer als die 1 1/8" Version. Die Ausgabe der Zeitschrift ist mir leider unbekannt.

Konkurrenzprodukte nur unwesentlich teurer? Wenn du meinst...

Na dann mal allerseits einen schönen Abend.

Gruß RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Juni 2010)

Hey RST_Europe_Team,

nach welcher Zeit/Laufleistung sollte die Gabel in den Service geschickt werden?
Oder ist dies gar nicht zwingend erforderlich zum Erhalt der Garantie? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo nichtraucher91,

ein solch interessantes Modell "Garantie erlischt ohne Wartung" eines großen US Herstellers schreiben wir nicht vor - 
ganz abgesehen davon, dass wir nicht glauben das diese Vorgehensweise rechtens ist.
Die Service Intervalle (siehe Bedienanleitung) sollte man jedoch beherzigen um eine vernünftige Langzeitfunktion sicherzustellen. RST arbeitet mit Fettschmierung und somit lässt sich eine Top-Performance nur mit regelmäßiger Wartung sicherstellen.
Für Sparfüchse mit Schrauberambitionen haben wir ja auch unsere Werbsite http://www.rst.com.tw/ , auf der man Schritt für Schritt die Pflege der Gabel per Video Manual (Anleitung) vorgeführt bekommt.
Des weiteren arbeiten wir von RST mit Shock Therapy http://www.shock-therapy.com/ zusammen - die Jungs haben einen riesen Erfahrungsschatz und können jedem Biker aus der Klemme helfen 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2010)

Hai, hab mich jetzt hier extra ma eben angemeldet  Wie lässt sich denn bei der Deuce 100 das Remote Lockout am Lenker nachrüsten? Sollte ja technisch keine Herausvorderung darstellen =) Optisch kommt die Deuce der FIRST PLATINUM ja sehr nahe *g und bei der gibt es ja scheinbar den RL standartmäßig. 

Greetz


----------



## roeschter (20. Juli 2010)

Moin rebirth

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Bedienhebel für die Druckstufe direkt auf der Gabelkrone. Bin im Besitz der FIRST Platinunm mit Remote Lockout. Falls ein Wechsel unter diesen beiden Federgabeln möglich wäre, würde ich mein Remote Hebel zum Tausch anbieten. 

... Gruss ...


----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2010)

Hi, vielleichten könnte sich "RST_Europe_Team" dazu äußern. Glaube er/sie hat mehr ahnung  
Mich würde aber interessieren wieso du das teil "loswerden" möchtest? 

Greetz


----------



## roeschter (20. Juli 2010)

Moin rebirth

Das Ding ist mir einfach zu schwer  Und zweitens wirkt das Bike und vor allem der "Lenkerraum" ohne den Hebel viel aufgeräumter und weniger überladen. Vorteil vom Bedienhebel am Lenker ist dafür, dass die Druckstufe in vorgegeben "Klicks" eingestellt werden kann. Weis nicht, wie das bei der Verstellung direkt auf der Gabelkrone ist... 

... Gruss ... und gute Nacht


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2010)

hi, bissi nervig, aber hast vielleicht ein bild von? Mein Lenker ist bei näherer betrachtung auch recht voll ^^ Müsste mir mal die halterung näher anschauen und was tüfteln. 

Grüße


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der Remote Lockout (RL) der Gabeln ist immer ein optinales Aufpreisteil für jeden Hersteller. 
Auf Bitte der Testmagazine  heutzutage jedes Rad einen RL anzubieten, bietet jeder Hersteller seine Räder mit RL an. 
Grundsätzlich ist es Geschmackssache einen Hebel nachzurüsten oder eben beim Lockout auf der Gabel-Krone zu bleiben - Puristen werden sich für letzteres entscheiden...
Sicher braucht ein zusätzlicher Hebel ein wenig Platz, dafür wird etwas mehr Komfort geliefert was die Gabelbedienung angeht.
Wir haben dann eben doch die Wahl 
Der SRL (smart remote lockout) Hebel ist sehr gut an die verschiedenen Bedürfnisse anpassbar.







Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2010)

@roeschter: Sieht deine Verstellung so aus? Oder hast du das andere?

@RST_Team: Passen beide Varianten auf die Deuce? 

Grüße


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo rebirth,

das ist der aktuelle SRL Hebel wie er an den wertigen RST Gabeln zum Einsatz kommt.
Das Kit für den Remote Lockout, wie gesagt neu auch das SRL (smart remote lockout) passt auf* alle *RST Gabeln mit offenem Ölbad - auch die Cross Modelle wie die RST Vogue.
Die Cannondale Gabel Deuce kann ohne Probleme mit beiden Systemen bedient werden, dem RL ebnso wie dem SRL. Wir haben auf ein einfaches, mechanisch problemloses System geachtet, dass ohne weiteres für (fast alle) aktuellen Gabeln nachgerüstet werden kann 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## roeschter (23. Juli 2010)

Moin rebirth

Ja ich habe genau den Verstellhebel, welcher auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Also der neue SRL Hebel. 

... Gruss ...


----------



## rebirth (23. Juli 2010)

was müsst ich denn draufzahlen bei tausch? 

@RST_team: Welche Discgröße kann ich denn fahren mit der Deuce?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo rebirth,

die Gabel ist für 185mm Scheibengröße maximal ausgelegt siehe RST F1RST Modellen.
Das passt dann auch am besten zum Einsatzbereich der Gabel, XC & Touren.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## rebirth (1. August 2010)

und da brauch ich dann so ein postmount teil für den bremssattel, oder? 

Grüße


----------



## stuv564 (1. August 2010)

tn nike chaussures nike mieux, dans notre magasin ont plus de 1000 chaussures Nike, le prix est le plus bas, la qualitï¿½ est le meilleur supï¿½rieure, donc si vous avez besoin s'il vous plaï¿½t acheter sans achat hesitate.you de notre magasin est le meilleur choix, nike tn parce que notre magasin est sï¿½curitï¿½ danstous les traitements et notre magasin est 4S de l'adversaire.tn nike


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (9. August 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> und da brauch ich dann so ein postmount teil für den bremssattel, oder?
> 
> Grüße



Hallo rebirth,

das kommt auf die Bremse an - je nach Bremssattel sind unterschiedliche Adapter vonnöten.
Also bei Shimano zB. braucht man bei einer aktuellen Postmount Bremszange den passenden Adapter für die jeweilige Scheibengröße.
PM Zange, PM Aufnahme (an der Gabel) 180mm Bremsscheibe = SM-MA-F180P/P2 (Front 180mm, PM auf PM - neuer Adapter) 
Die viel geliebte Nomenklatur der Bike Teile 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2010)

Hallo RST_Europe_Team =) 

Gibts ne möglichkeit die normale Gabelverstellung als "ersatzteil" zu bekommen? Ich habe mit roeschter die Verstellung getauscht und geschrottet beim Anbau. Ich bräuchte nun vom Remote Hebel die Schelle um den Lenker und für die Gabel die normale Verstellung (Hebel, Anzeigeblech, Kugeln usw..). Kann ich das nachbestellen? Meine Gabel sieht s****** aus zur zeit


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. August 2010)

Hallo rebirth,

wirklich so schlimm dass man alles wegwerfen kann?
Man kann auch Einzelteile erwerben.
Der Anbau der RL Einheit erfordert in der Tat die Kenntnis von ein paar Kniffen um sich selbst das Leben nicht unnötig schwer zu machen.
Deswegen unsere Farage, ob nicht der Versuch gestartet werden soll, den Remote Lockout zu retten...
Oder war das die versteckte Anspielung auf "SRL will ich nicht mehr" 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.

PS: jedes Ersatzteil ist grundsätlich erhältlich bei unseren High End Gabeln!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. August 2010)

Hai, also ich möchte den SRL wieder komplettieren, dazu fehlt mir die Schelle um den Lenker. Ich möchte für mein Bike wieder den Lockout an der Gabel, der Lenker wird tatsächlich mit dem "Riesen" SRL hebel zu Voll  
Wo kann ich die Sachen denn bestellen?
Grüße


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (20. August 2010)

Hi rebirth,

bei Paul Lange gibt es *ALLES* 

Schliesslich gibt es RST Produkte bei Paul Lange schon seit 1996 - eine gewisse Sachkenntnis ist also gegeben 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## marcman (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

habe ebenfalls das Cannondale Trail SL 2 mit der RST Deuce Air. 

Und auch ich bin auf der Suche nach der SRL. Allerdings konnte ich die entsprechende Teile bei Paul Lange nicht finden. (Habe diese mal angeschrieben, die Antwort steht allerdings noch aus)

Auch sonst konnte ich im Internet keinen Händler finden. Wie teuer kommt denn die Nachrüstung des SRL? Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo marcman,

die Einführung für den Nachrüstkit für die Lenkerfernbedienung (bei RST genannt SRL = Smart Remote Lockout) ist für das Jahr 2011 geplant.
So kann dann jede aktuelle RST Federgabel (die per Hydraulik gesperrt werden kann) auf Lenkerfernbedienung umgerüstet werden.
Wegen dem Lockouthebel bitte kurz eine PM an uns mit Emailadresse - wir kümmern uns drum 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.

Nachtrag: den Umrüstkit gibt es schon ab Paul Lange Lager komplett - die Artikelnummer ist die folgende: FA 003856332
Bitte den Kit einfach über den Fachhandel bestellen.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal DEUCE Tuning in größerem Umfang - Umbau auf 1 1/8" und leichtere Innereien:













...und fertig ist das kommende Commuting Bike für RST Europe.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln über den Winter 

Gruß vom RST_EUrope_Team.


----------



## oinks (6. Februar 2011)

Was bringt das Trail SL mit den Umbauten auf die Waage?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo oinks,

das Rad wie so wie es da steht mit Pedalen und Flaschanhalter in RH 53 11,29Kg.
Mit 230g Schläuchen 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Stef1984 (18. September 2011)

Hallo RST Team,

habe das Cannondale Trail SL 3 mit der Deuce Coil.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel. Aber kann man hierfür auch eine Remote bekommen und wenn ja, welche?

Dank und Gruß
Stef


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. September 2011)

Hallo Stef1984,

für (fast) jede RST Gabel ist eine Aufrüstung auf ein Remote Lockout problemlos machbar - in deinem Fall sogar sehr einfach, da es sich um eine hochwertige Gabel mit offnem (Dämpfungs-)Ölbad handelt. Hat die Gabel jedoch nur einen mechanischen lockout oder keinen lockout wird es aufwändig!!
Diesen SRL Lockout Kit ( " *S*mart*R*emote*L*ockout Kit " ) kann dein Händler bei der Firma Paul Lange anfragen & bestellen - mit diesem Kit ist dann ein sehr komfortables Sperren und Entsperren der Gabel vom Lenker aus möglich.

Viel Spaß weiterhin noch mit dem Bike!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. Oktober 2011)

Tach! Mir ist heute aufgefallen das mein Rad fast an der Gabelbrücke schleift. Bei dem vergleich mit anderen Fahrrädern habe ich festgestellt das alle Laufräder etwas nach Links gehen!? Komische sache für mich... 

Lässt sich das problem beheben bei meiner Gabel? Im Wiegetritt schleift mein Reifen an der Gabel :-(


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo rebirth,

also die RST DEUCE mit einem 2,5" Reifen zu fahren ist ja ein netter Gedanke - aber bitte nur solange der Gabelhersteller die Gabel für solche Reifen auch ausgelegt hat.
Grundsätzlich wäre es in deinem Fall erstmal ratsam die Luft aus der Gabel abzulassen und zu prüfen, ob der Reifen nicht sogar die Gabelkrone berührt im Falle eines Durchschlages -> dann besteht akute Sturzgefahr, d.h. den Reifen unverüglich runter machen!!
RST gibt die Gabel im übrigen bis zu einer Reifenbreit bis 55mm frei - das entspricht den meisten geläufigen 2.1~2.25" Reifen auf dem Markt.
Sollte das Laufrad schief sitzen bibt es zwei Varianten - das Laufrad sitzt nicht akurat in der Gabel. Die zweite Variante ist eine  nicht mittige Zentrierung des Laufrades - das sollte jeder Zweiradshop mittels einer speziellen Lehre problemlos messen können...

In diesem Sinne einen angenehmen Tag noch.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## rebirth (18. Oktober 2011)

Tach! Dann bin ich ja froh das der Reifen 2,25" ist  Das Laufrad ist Mittig, war gestern beim Händler und hab das Prüfen lassen. Den selben effeckt habe ich mit dem Originalen Rädern auch! :-/


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Rebirth,

ja die MAXXIS OEM Reifen haben zum Teil seltsame Breitenangaben - nicht selten standen wir vor Kompletträdern mit einem 2.4" ARDENT HR und einem 2.25" ARDENT VR. Nur das beide Reifen eben das selbe Abmaß hatten.
Bitte also nocheinmal kurz die o.g. Schritte zur Überprüfung der Reifendurchgängigkeit vornehmen - Luft ablassen, Gabel voll komprimieren und dann sollten zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke noch etwa 5mm Platz sein... sonst wird es echt gefährlich! SDas Gleich gilt natürlich für die Bremsbrücke...
So wie es aussieht, wird der Reifen nicht nur eine Breite von 55mm haben - bitte nicht auf Herstellerangaben verlassen!
Was die (Nicht-)Mittigkeit angeht, wenn schon einmal mit einem korrekt gemittelten Vorderrad geprüft wurde - bitte die Gabel zum Fachhändler, der diese dann zur Überprüfung an die Firma Paul Lange schicken kann - zu Händen RST Europa. 
Sollte sich bewahrheiten, dass die Gabel einen Verzug hat, wird diese dann getauscht.

Was auch zu einem Schleifen führen kann ist natürlich ein etwas weiches Vorderrad oder ein nicht 100% korrekt geschlossenener Schnellspanner / Lagerspiel - in Kombination mit dem zu breiten Reifen berührt der Reifen dann natürlich die Tauchrohreinheit...
Alles wird gut 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## rebirth (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi, war heute beim Freundlichen. Jetzt steht mein Bike mit ausgebauter Gabel bei dem rum :-/ 
Blöde frage: Wie kann denn der Reifen an der Gabelkrone/brücke streifen? Die Tauchrohre bewegen sich doch nicht unterschiedlich von der Felge/reifen?!

Dauert die Überprüfung echt 2 wochen? Die Deuce hat, laut nachfrage, Paul Lange garnet da.. würde also ne andere bekommen...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo rebirth,

Was die Überprüfung angeht, so sind zwei Wochen korrekt. Insgesamt laufen ja bei Paul Lange nicht nur die RST Reklamationen über den Tisch sondern auch Shimano, Michelin, Zéfal, etc.... und das Deutschlandweit.
Das keine korrekte Ersatzgabel vorhanden ist, ist leider nicht 100% korrekt. Denn eine Cannondale Gabel mit einer 1-1/8" Gabel zu ersetzen ist nicht ganz sinnvoll.
Was das Streifen angeht, so bewegt sich natuerlich jedes Bauteil einer Gabel um einen gewissen Weg. Je nach Auslegung der Gabel ist dieser "Flex" mehr oder weniger geduldet.
Eine XC Race Gabel mit einer massiven DoppelbrückenGabel zu vergleichen ist somit schwierig 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1234fire (26. Januar 2012)

hallo,

stimmt es, dass im 2010er trail sl 3 bereits ein deuce air verbaut wurde? aber 2011 ist die erst ab sl2 zu haben


gruss volkmar


----------



## rebirth (26. Januar 2012)

ne stimmt nicht. SL3 2010 hatte glaub ich ne RST Capa...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

CANNONDALE verwendet folgende RST Gabel: RST Gila Pro, RST OMEGA, RST F1RST coil & die DEUCE Serie.
Die RST Capa war nie im Einsatz.
Aber es stimmt, dass die Spezifikationen von ´Jahr zu Jahr verändert wurden - das Vorjahresmodell hatte eine Luftgabel - das darauffolgende eine Stahlfedergabel. 
Schade für die Kunden...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## 1234fire (27. Januar 2012)

hab das sl 3 baujahr 2010 gerade günstig bekommen. die deuce air macht echt spass. in der aktuellen serie gibts die nur ab sl2


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2012)

joa.. mein fehler


----------



## jago172 (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir eine neue Gabel zulegen, bei Bike24 wurde mir gesagt das RST sehr gut geworden ist. Stimmt das? Speziell geht es um die "RST F1RST Platinum Canti Disc Weiß".
Kann mir da mal bitte jemand sagen wie diese ist. Habe bis jetzt immer RockShox gehabt.
Für jede Antwort bin ich sehr dankbar.

Bis bald


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo jago172,

ich weiß - wenn wir Werbung machen sind wir nicht unvoreingenommen.
Aber Fakt ist dass die RST F1RST Serie simpel anzustimmen und robust ist.
Es gibt 1 Luftventil zum Grundsetup der Gabel, dann noch die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit (Rebound) einstellen und fertig.
Wenn man der Gabel dann noch ein- / zweimal einen Service im Jahr gönnt wird sie auch ein zuverlässiger Begleiter über die nächsten Jahre 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## rebirth (7. April 2012)

Hellau! Ich suche schon ne weile... Könnte mir jemand ne "zerlegeanleitung" für die RST Deuce raussuchen? 
Gibts ein Servicekit für das Teil? Ich habe ne austuschgabel bekommen wegen dem ungleichen casting enden.. 
Bei der neuen gabel die jetzt ungefähr 6 monate alt ist wackeln die standrohre im casting... Gibts da neue lager/buchsen/whatever?
Würd gerne wissen was für ein Öl die gabel "verträgt" und die entsprechenden mengen. Meine Läuft irgendwie ziemlich ******* im vergleich zur ersten  

Ich habe Seit ein paar Tagen keine Garantie mehr


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (10. April 2012)

Hallo rebirth,

bei defekten Buchsen ist bei den RST Gebaln Vorsicht geboten - der sicherste Weg ist der tausch des kompletten Castings. RST verpresst und verklebt die Buchsen; ein Tausch ist also kaum möglich! Nach dem kompletten Tausch läuft die Gabel wieder spielfrei und die Staubbuchsen sind auch neu 

Anleitungen gibt es auf der RST Website (tech support): 

http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsuppor...744780971&y=TI1262744562076&x=TI1262744609714
http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsuppor...606687110&y=TI1262744562076&x=TI1262744609714

Das ist im Endeffekt die Gabel: 







Sollten noch weitere Unterlagen fehlen, bitte eine PN.

Die Gabel wird auf der Dämpfungsseite mit 90ml Öl befüllt - auf der luftseite kommen 3~5ml sehr zähes Öl (etwa 15W40) zur Schmierung des Luftkolbens (und dessen O-Ringe). Fett in der Gabel sollte lithiumfrei sein - wie schon oft hier im Forum diskutiert...

Viel Spaß beim Basteln, Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## minos (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

bei der Wartung einer RST Deuce Air 100 habe ich das Problem, dass die M5 Innensechskantschraube auf der Unterseite des linken Tauchrohres (Luftfederungsseite) sich nicht festziehen lässt, da die Kolbenstange im Inneren sich mitdreht. Das ganze passiert schon bei einem relativ niedrigem Drehmoment, weit unterhalb der im Video angegebenen 60- 70 kgfcm (5,9- 6,9 Nm). Bislang probiert habe ich das Entfetten der Auflage zwischen Kolbenstange und Tauchrohreinheit und das Aufpumpen der Luftkammer vor dem Festziehen, beides hat aber nicht viel gebracht. Was kann man da machen?


Zweitens würde mich interessieren, ob RST Grenzwerte für das Drehmoment, bzw. die Einschraubtiefe, der Bremssattelschrauben an der PM-Aufnahme angibt? Bei mir ist leider ein Gewinde ausgerissen (6 Nm, Einschraubtiefe 9mm), eventuell war das Gewinde aber auch schon vorher nicht mehr in Ordnung.

Gruß
minos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo Minos,

ein kleiner wie hilfreicher Tip ist es die Kolbenstange im Inneren mit etwas Druck zu versehen - wenn man die Gabel etwas straffer abstimmt, etwa 10 bar dann sollte sich die Schraube korrekt anziehen lassen. Bitte prüfen ob die Dichtung (sieht aus wie eine kleine grüne Unterlegscheibe untwer dem M5 Kopf) gerettet werden kann. Diese muss nicht zwingend unversehrt sein, hilft aber bei zu locker sitzenden Schrauben einen eventuellen Ölaustritt bei einem Defekt vorzugreifen.
Des weiteren sollte das Schraubengwinde geprüft werden und u.U. die Schraubensicherung entfernt werden,. Dannach entfetten und neues mittelfestes LocTite auftragen.
So sollte ein korrekter Sitz machbar sein.

Wegen der Post-Mount Aufnahme: wahrscheinlich war schon in der Montage eine Vorschädigung passiert. Denn die Angaben mit 6Nm und 9mm klingen nicht bedenklich.
Wegen den genauen Beschränkungen seitens RST melden wir uns nochmal nach Rücksprache mit unserer QC.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## rebirth (12. Juni 2012)

Huhu, könnte mir jemand verraten was für ein Öl ich für die 90ml einfüllen sollte? Geht ein Standart 7,5WT oder 10WT? Ich trau dem Bettbahnöl wegen dem aufschäumen nicht ganz. 

grüße


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo rebirth,

lieber normales Gabelöl rein - da ist man auf der sichereren Seite 
Standard ist bei RST ein 10W Gabelöl, aber wenn die Gabel dann in der Zugstufe etwas zu zäh war (mit dem Standard Dämpfungsmedium), wird auch 7,5er gehen - die Druckstufe ändert sich aber damit auch - die Gabel wird insgesamt etwas "zackiger" was man eigentlich über die weiten Einstellbereiche abdecken können sollte 

Also ruhg mal probieren!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo minos,

das standard RST Gewinde bei Gabeln mit Post Mount Aufnahme ist 12mm lang oder tief.
Im Schnitt stehen die Schrauben der Bremshersteller gut 7~8mm weit aus dem Adapter heraus.
Auch deren Anzugsmomentangeben sind für unsere Gabeln unproblematisch.

Somit sollte sich ein solcher (Gewinde-)Schaden nicht ohne Vorschädigung ereignet haben.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## timchen666 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebes RST Team,

Ich habe eine Deuce Air mit SRL nachgerüstet, die Schelle an der Gabel lösste sich jedoch und bei wieder montieren ist mir die Torrsionsfeder welche unter der blauen Drehabdeckung sitzt, in die der Zug eingeschraubt ist, abhanden gekommen. Also nicht die kleinen sondern die die den Zug spannt. Und ich hab weder die Feder, noch ein komplettes SRL set im netz finden können. Habe auch Paul Lange mal angeschrieben aber bisher noch keine antwort. Können die übehaupt an Privat liefern?

Liebe grüße und  vielen Dank schon mal,

Tim Rauch


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (12. Dezember 2014)

Guten Tag Tim,

zur Info - Paul Lange verkauft leider nichts and Endverbraucher - es ist ein reiner Großhandel.
Aber wir weden dein SRL schon (wieder) zum Laufen bringen.

Gruß Stephan vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## BraveFRX (23. April 2015)

Moin,
Gibt es für die Wartung der Deuce Air irgendwo ein servicekit zu erwerben?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (27. April 2015)

Guten Tag Marcus,

wir haben leider zur Zeit kein standard O-Ring Kit für die Gabel, sorry.
Was wir anbieten können:
*
FA 003856389*  DICHTUNG  ABSTREIFER MIT ÖLSCHWAMM 30MM 2 STK (immer sinnvoll die zu ersetzen)
*FA 003856356*  FIRST AIR  VERSCHLUSSKAPPE LUFTSEITE FIRST AIR (nur bei Luftverlust)
*FA 003856358*  FIRST AIR  VERSCHLUSSKOLBEN LUFTKAMM.FIRST AIR (Luftkolben mit O-Ringen, sehr empfehlenswert für die Wartung / Tausch)
*FA 003856359*  FIRST AIR  BLOCKIEREINHEIT FIRST AIR (statische O-Ringe, nur sinnvoll wenn Gabel an der Lockout-Einheit mit Luftverlust)
*FA 003856361*  FIRST AIR  ZUGSTUFENACHSEN-KIT, FIRST AIR (sehr stabile U-Cup Dichtung, nur empfehlenswert bei Ölverlust Zugstufe)

Für die Gabelwartung bitte ein hochwertiges Gabelfett verwenden, in die Luftkammer entweder einen speziellen Luftkammer Schmierstoff, oder ein zähes Öl einbringen. Zur Info: RST verwendet 5-7ml 10W40 MOTOREX Motorenöl in der Luftkammer aller RST Luftgabeln.

Die o.g. Teile gibt es über den Fachhandel zu beziehen.
Sie sind alle bei Paul Lange (dem RST Generalimporteur auf Lager), aber Paul Lange ist ausschliesslich ein Großhandel!


Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## BraveFRX (27. April 2015)

@RST Europe Team: Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madwurst89 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

ich habe eine RST Deuce Air 100, welche in meinem Cannondale Trail SL2 von 2011 verbaut ist. Leider komme ich bei der Suche nach einem Service Kit nicht weiter. Die Gabel ist seit dem Kauf nicht gewartet wurden. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die notwendigen Ersatzteile (Dichtungen, usw.) bekommen kann. Ich hatte die Paul Lange & Co OHG angeschrieben. Leider habe ich bisher keine Antwort erhalten. Würde die Gabel ungern aus meinem Bike schmeißen, da sie bisher tut was sie soll.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Karsten


----------



## dilleEX (3. Januar 2016)

@ RST-Team,
ich habe eine RST Deuce Air 80mm und möchte einen Ölwechsel machen. Welches Öl und wieviel kommt wo hin?

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo Tim,

in die Luftkammer kommt ein zähes Luftkameröl, zur Not auch ein Motoröl à la 15W40.
Menge: 5-7ml
In die "OCR" Dämpfungsseite kommen 90ml 10W Gabelöl.
Geschmiert wird das Casting / Tauchrohreinheit mit einem guten Gabelfett.
Dünn, nachdem alles alte Fett entfernt wurde, die Buchsen und gleitenden Teile einfetten.
Gutes Fett ist das Slickoleum, wie es auch etwa in der RS Judy Butter zum Einsatz kommt.

Sollten Dichtungen verschlissen sein - es passen die Staubdichtungen der F1RST 30 oder F1RST 30 Platinum.
Die innereien der DEUCE sind baugleich mit der der RST F1RST 30 Air 

Gruß Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## dilleEX (4. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Kompetente Antwort Stefan.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. Januar 2016)

Madwurst89 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe eine RST Deuce Air 100, welche in meinem Cannondale Trail SL2 von 2011 verbaut ist. Leider komme ich bei der Suche nach einem Service Kit nicht weiter. Die Gabel ist seit dem Kauf nicht gewartet wurden. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die notwendigen Ersatzteile (Dichtungen, usw.) bekommen kann. Ich hatte die Paul Lange & Co OHG angeschrieben. Leider habe ich bisher keine Antwort erhalten. Würde die Gabel ungern aus meinem Bike schmeißen, da sie bisher tut was sie soll.
> 
> ...



Hey Karsten,

bitte habe noch etwas Geduld mit uns - die Service (O-Ring) Kits sind in der Mache.
Leider sind wir alle bis Anschlag ausgelastet, so dass sich das ganze länger zieht als gewünscht.
Ich bin dran und melde mich wenn wir etwas in der Pipeline haben 

Gruß Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------

